# Fuente de alimentacion reproductor DVD



## Paul73 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hola a todos; los consulto por lo siguiente, tengo para reparar la fuente de un DVD player de marca adquirida, es decir el logo aqui en Uruguay es WNR pero podria haber cualquier cosa adentro, lo que busco es un diagrama de una fuente típica de DVD, si bien encontré cual es el elemento defectuoso (un FET probablemente) el mismo viene "lijado a la piedra" de fabrica y no puedo saber a ciencia cierta de que componente se trata, les agradeceria mucho una orientación


----------



## MaMu (Jun 11, 2005)

Lo has probado con un osciloscopio? Has identificado el tipo de transistor ?(NPN-PNP-FET- etc etc) Comento esto por si te basas en el encapsulado del chip, ya que puede ser algun IC. Puedes fijarte en la serigrafia del PCB si dice algo como ICXX, QXXX, TRXX (eso ayuda en la busqueda), y por cierto, que encapsulado es? TO220/90/92?


----------



## jd2mar (Jul 22, 2006)

Paul73 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos; los consulto por lo siguiente, tengo para reparar la fuente de un DVD player de marca adquirida, es decir el logo aqui en Uruguay es WNR pero podria haber cualquier cosa adentro, lo que busco es un diagrama de una fuente típica de DVD, si bien encontré cual es el elemento defectuoso (un FET probablemente) el mismo viene "lijado a la piedra" de fabrica y no puedo saber a ciencia cierta de que componente se trata, les agradeceria mucho una orientación



Hola , mirá yo me encontré con el mismo problema, la fuente es un sd-2055 y tiene un elemento to220 como conmutador tambien pasado a la piedra.
Estudié el circuito y la polarizacíon responde a un transistor NPN. Elegí las características más adecuadas en funcion de la velocidad, ganancia dinamica, ic, vceo , etc y me decidó con el 2sc3457 (1100v-3A-50w) conseguí uno de un aparato de uso industrial y funcionó perfectamente, pero cuando fuí a comprar uno no lo conseguí. Así las cosas le puse un 2sc4242 y funciona perfectamente, aunque no me convence del todo la Vceo. El mismo es de 450v-7A-40w. Ya lleva bastante tiempo en marcha sin problemas.

En mi caso tenía dos diodos del rectificador de entrada en corto y le cambié los cuatro. Además le cambié el filtro principal 22/400v por exesiva ESR, pues recibió alterna.
Suerte.

Daniel


----------



## Tony_M (Abr 26, 2008)

Les hago una consuta me dieron un DVD crown mustang para arreglarle la funte y cuado lo abri le faltaba un transistor que iva conectado despues de el capacitor de filtrado electrolitico y un C.I. puede ser que sea el NPN que comentaron 

Gracias.


----------



## Juan Romero (Abr 26, 2008)

paul73 subete unas fotitos de tu ckto de la parte averiada y asi te podremos dar una solucion a tu dificultad.


----------



## MAting (Dic 25, 2010)

me pasaron un DVD y le cambie los 4 diodos del rectificador pero a prenderlo pasan unos munitos y el DVD se apaga solo ademas el ventilador tiende a girar pero no gira y el lector no puede leer los cd, me podrian ayudar ya que no puedo encontar la falla.


----------

